# After harvest hops



## joshgallaher02 (12/2/14)

after the hops is grown and harvested, can you leave the ryzhome in the ground ready for next season? or do you need to dig it up and can it be reused?
cheers

Josh


----------



## adryargument (12/2/14)

Dont touch it, ITS A TRAP!


----------



## Spiesy (13/2/14)

Nature has been leaving them in the ground successfully for quite a while.


----------



## Yob (13/2/14)

Leave them in the ground but keep moist but not sodden


----------



## sp0rk (13/2/14)

I can confirm about the keeping only just moist, not sodden
I think that's how I killed my Chinook and Victoria


----------



## joshgallaher02 (13/2/14)

cheers everyone!


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/2/14)

Further question, once harvested I dry my hops on a screen or such, but how do I know how dry to dry them? what % of weight should they lose?


----------



## waggastew (13/2/14)

Roughly dry weight should be 1/5th of their pick weight.

Does vary on a few factors though. 4-5 days in a warm garage does it for me.

Stew


----------



## Westo (13/2/14)

sorry to hijack the thread here but i was just looking at my chinook hops, can anyone tell me how big they should be before i should consider picking they look alot shorter then i thought they would be this is the plants 2nd year and first hops are growing, i squeezed on and it didnt stay flat and felt dryish to the touch, does this mean i can now pick them?


----------



## waggastew (13/2/14)

Info here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75274-2013-hop-plantations-show-us-your-hop-garden/?p=1136240

and here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/75274-2013-hop-plantations-show-us-your-hop-garden/?p=1136235


----------

